# [WPA] Failed to set PTK to the driver.

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonjour, 

quand je lance wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

localhost neoakira # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:0f:b5:7f:cb:f8 (SSID='NEOAKIRA' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:0f:b5:7f:cb:f8

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:0f:b5:7f:cb:f8 (SSID='NEOAKIRA' freq=2437 MHz)

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

Associated with 00:0f:b5:7f:cb:f8

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

```

voici mon wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="NEOAKIRA"

        #psk="gallygally"

        psk=60658fd2771222844de83718f1e498ae90b49a0eb7349c1cb776b293fec40818

}

```

Donc comment regler ceci

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

et faire marcher ce wifi sur mon portable ?????

```

localhost neoakira # lspci | grep Wireless

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

equery list ipw3945

[ Searching for package 'ipw3945' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r5 (0)

equery list wireless

[ Searching for package 'wireless' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29 (0)

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est de mémoire mais je crois avoir déjà lu qu'il faille également le support ieee80211... qu'en est-il chez toi ?

edit: cette fois c'est sûr... je perds la boule  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```
neoakira@localhost ~ $ grep IEEE80211 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set
```

----------

## Deusexodus

@NEOxAKIRA je te conseilles juste de cacher ton mot de passe il n'aidera en rien les personnes à te donner des infos.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

vu qu'ils pourront pas en faire grand chose ça gène pas vraiment...

----------

